# Old ferries new name



## john blythe (May 23, 2011)

Well this week the old French ferries are back in Dover , Well three of them are . Under the new name of MY FERRIES . COM .As far as i know they belong to Euro tunnel with French crews .Just have to sit back and see how they go!!


----------

